
Google Pixel 3 - plessthanpt05
https://store.google.com/us/product/pixel_3
======
temp98040
Tangential, I know I need to get myself a better laptop but come on Google. I
use Chrome. This page should load in 1/2 seconds max, images included. It
froze for a minute and I just hit the back button because whatever was
happening wasn't worth the wait.

Or I'm not just the target since whatever computer I'm running "can' t take"
whatever is happening on that page.

For the sake of it I went to [https://www.apple.com/lae/iphone-
xs/](https://www.apple.com/lae/iphone-xs/) which I never visited before to
compare loading speed on my computer. The latter loaded instantly, although
the scrolling is a bit choppy, it does scroll, while Google landing page is
completely frozen, trying to play a video and what not.

Google, your UX is a complete disaster. How can you hire the best people and
end up something horrible such as that landing page?

~~~
mikestew
It's not just you, I'm on a speedy desktop with lots of RAM, and Firefox and
Chrome both choke on that page for both initial loading and responsiveness,
and scrolling. This is a dev machine, about as good as Google's average user
is going to get, and the only reason I tolerated the experience was to see how
bad it was. I would have otherwise closed the tab given that I don't _think_ I
have an interest in a Pixel.

------
xemoka
Can no one come up with a better design than Apple? I get it, the notch
"works", but isn't there something else or distinctive?

~~~
04rob
Apple didn't come up with the notch. Essential and Sharp were first:

[https://www.phonearena.com/news/history-of-the-notch-and-
bez...](https://www.phonearena.com/news/history-of-the-notch-and-bezel-less-
smartphone-design_id105800)

------
wyldfire
Odd that there's links to "gstore-internal.corp.google.com" here (under "Find
your phone. Get up to $300 back").

~~~
th_drzzl
Looks like it's not linking to "gstore-internal.corp.google.com" anymore.

------
alekna
Does it support dual sim when using eSIM and nanosim together?

